# Delid Die Mate zum leihen Kaby Lake Koepfen?



## Defenz0r (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich werde mir demnaechst den 7700K kaufen und will die Waermeleitpaste unter der CPU mit Liquid Metal ersetzen.
Soll bis zu 30C ausmachen.
Leider gibts das Teil nicht auf Caseking und ein Werkzeug kann man fuer Kaby Lake noch nicht drucken.
Und von den USA will ich nicht importieren 

Wenn jemand ein solches Teil hat, oder Anregungen bzw Empfehlungen dazu bitte schreiben.
Laut verschiedener Foren ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Ich weiss das ich danach keine Garantie mehr habe. Aber die CPU haelt ohnehin 2 Jahre.

Sollte ich Koepfen?


----------



## GrueneMelone (8. Januar 2017)

Köpfen macht schon Sinn hab das gerade nach fast 2 Jahren gemacht und bin begeistert. Soll demnächst was neues Geben von der 8auer. Nachfolger sozusagen samt Anleitung zu Kaby Lake. Würde also etwas warten. Ansonsten könntest du dir meins gegen eine Gebühr vielleicht auch ausleihen. Muss ich mal überlegen.


----------



## Klutten (8. Januar 2017)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten könntest du dir meins gegen eine Gebühr vielleicht auch ausleihen. Muss ich mal überlegen.



Hallo die Herren. 



> *4.3 Von Kaufverträgen abweichende Vertragsarten*
> 
> *Das Anbieten und Ersuchen* *von *gewerblichen oder sonstigen * Dienstleistungen*, sowie Laufzeitverträgen *ist nicht gestattet.* Weitere  Vertragsarten, die über rein private Kaufverträge hinausgehen, bedürfen  der Einwilligung der Moderation/Administration.
> 
> Schenkungen ohne gewerblichen Hintergrund sind im Bereich "Verkäufe" zu erstellen.


----------

